# Whats up with CDT Audio?!



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

For as long as I can remember, CDT Audio has had a HUGE selection of what seem like good speakers. 

But, I NEVER see any talk about them on here. Why is that? They seem to have little to no following and Im wondering why?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

They were big around 15 years ago. I used to have a 3-way set of the HD line. You still see some people using them, especially the midbass. I think I still have a single 4" mid (with the red basket) from that set - the rest were stolen. I wasn't really that impressed with them.


----------



## thereddestdog (Feb 21, 2017)

Had a HD-62 set installed in my '99 Bonneville, they were great. Wish I took them out when I traded in the car 

I thought they were kind of an internet fad, and maybe the fad has worn out


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

I recently installed the new TW26 1" tweeters.I'm very satisfied with them in a 2-way front paired with a 6.5.Got a JL giving them 75w each.They play very smoothly and not harsh at all even at high volumes.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Nothing special anymore. Not sure what they used to be, but now they're way over priced. Their new beryllium tweeter just just a rehoused scan illuminator be tweeter and marked up by a few hundred

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Im looking at some of their 6x9s for mid-bass and some of them seem nice. Under $200 a pair helps too..


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I ran their ES-06 and looooved them. My favorite mids by a lot. Those things pound. And I enjoyed the DRT26 tweets, very good. Had them in 3way with the 2inch es02's. Was pretty good. Can't speak to the rest of the line up though.

I'm going to be posting them all for sale soon. Makes me sad in a way hehe.

They do look very plain Jane though but they perform very well.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

This was all that I had from my days with them.


----------



## bassfreak (Apr 11, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Nothing special anymore. Not sure what they used to be, but now they're way over priced. Their new beryllium tweeter just just a rehoused scan illuminator be tweeter and marked up by a few hundred
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


where is your proof. so many of you talk out of your ass. just because it the same buildhouse..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bassfreak said:


> where is your proof. so many of you talk out of your ass. just because it the same buildhouse..


1) scanspeak doesn't use a buildhouse. They have their own factory in Denmark.

2) you can see the scanspeak grill, terminals, And flange/mounting holes hidden underneath the cdt housing. You can literally see that It's a tweeter mounted inside of a new housing that hides everything. Take a look for yourself. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassfreak (Apr 11, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> 1) scanspeak doesn't use a buildhouse. They have their own factory in Denmark.
> 
> 2) you can see the scanspeak grill, terminals, And flange/mounting holes hidden underneath the cdt housing. You can literally see that It's a tweeter mounted inside of a new housing that hides everything. Take a look for yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


i build my own drivers i assure you im aware of the build houses. CDT used to use vifa. the CDTs use scans buildhouse and assembly the by hand in California. unless the owner is lying..


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

bassfreak said:


> i build my own drivers i assure you im aware of the build houses. CDT used to use vifa. the CDTs use scans buildhouse and assembly the by hand in California. unless the owner is lying..


So they buy the parts from scan then assemble it themselves to look exactly the same then just cover it with their housing? 

I'll just get them from scanspeak


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I was sponsored by them in the 90's. Ran a HD642 set up front, CL coax for rear fill, mini box 10 under the glove and a pair of HD-12's in a 96 Lincoln Mark VIII. Won every SQ comp I ever entered back in the Quad Cities (IL) Fantastic product, back then..


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

My brother is using a CDT set up front in his car. I am not impressed. Could be an issue with low quality head unit though.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AyOne said:


> So they buy the parts from scan then assemble it themselves to look exactly the same then just cover it with their housing?
> 
> I'll just get them from scanspeak


they buy the scan tweeter, assuming at wholesale. then have their own housing for the full scan tweeter through the outer grill you can see the scanspeak mounting holes and flange. apparently they caught wind that people recognized the scanspeak acoustic lens underneath their own grill so it looks like they are now removing the grills (very easy, theyre just lightly glued on) and took new picks. trying to dig up the old pics. but, of course on of their internet sales guys refused to answer any question about this...
























bassfreak said:


> where is your proof. so many of you talk out of your ass. just because it the same buildhouse..



theres your proof


so yeah, double the price, aover a centimeter larger and deeper due to their housing that hides the scan tweeter, and they removed a (more important than you would think) acoustic lens.. i think i know which i'd go with


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I remember seeing the pics... But does this really surprise anyone??? The same thing has been done by many others as well.
That doesn't make the whole line trash, or any less shady than those that came before them.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

just pointing out that theyre overpriced and shady. no reason to look into them and support them imo


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Skizer is correct on this one. It was all over Facebook when their Be tweeters were announced. What they are doing was painfully obvious for anyone who cared to look. The only person with ANY positive comments I recall seeing was a guy who sells their product.

And as Skizer mentioned, they have now changed their housing design and removed the OE grill/lens to better conceal what is really behind the CDT housing. 

Original Tweeter Housing Design...









Revised Tweeter Housing Design...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Skizer is correct on this one. It was all over Facebook when their Be tweeters were announced. What they are doing was painfully obvious for anyone who cared to look. The only person with ANY positive comments I recall seeing was a guy who sells their product.
> 
> And as Skizer mentioned, they have now changed their housing design and removed the OE grill/lens to better conceal what is really behind the CDT housing.
> 
> ...


well our friend builds speakers and says otherwise, so..


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> well our friend builds speakers and says otherwise, so..


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not the same driver. Maximum impedance at resonance is different by .3 ohms.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I really was just wondering if their current 6x9s were any good lol.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

rc10mike said:


> I really was just wondering if their current 6x9s were any good lol.


Maybe they're also manufactured by another company and you could find a review and a better price. Do you have a link to the ones your looking at?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Bayboy said:


> Not the same driver. Maximum impedance at resonance is different by .3 ohms.


Due to the restrictive chastity belt they locked that poor tweeter in.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

OP just buy scanspeak, you cant go wrong with any of there speakers in my humble opinion


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

I guess I will say my piece on the CDT's I have owned. 

CLS 6x9 with xover and drt tweets, Great mid bass! and will take every bit of 150watts. 6x9's are just too difficult to accomodate in my Civic. Never used the tweets from this set.

Used each of the drt's from an upsatge kit (aluminum, titanium & silk), Biggest waste of money I can recall. Don't waste your time on the AL or Ti, unless you like it rough. The silks are just fine though.

I have used ES02's for sveral years now and have been quite plesed with them, definitely will need a tweeter and the DRT's worked well together.

The ES06+ are beasts and will pound ass if you like it that way. It seems to me that they require alot of power to really reap the benefits. Not sure if I have an issue with one or both, there seems to be a sweet spot with the gain adjustment, too high and they overpower the rest of the system, too low and they just don't sound like a mid bass, more like a mid......to me.

All in all CDT makes decent gear, the only issue I have with them is the price. Recently, I replaced the DRT's with a pair of Sinfoni's S25's...and that was a noticeable improvement. Replaced the ES02's with HAT L3se's and there is no comparison there. but not a fair comparison, 3" vs. 2", I guess.


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

BTW, there is a seller (AAAAAAA), selling alot of CDT gear, decent prices.


----------



## soundcontrol (Aug 28, 2012)

I have had a variety of CDT speakers over the years and have enjoyed them. It is a nice option to get 2 ohm options and 4 ohm options when needed along with individual components vs having to buy a component set with mids, tweets, and passive x-overs you may not want.

I have been running CDT CL6x9s and tweeters for years on an active setup and love it. Many others didn't offer component set ups in 6x9s at the time which made it an easy choice. I recently bought some new 2ohm HD 690CF to try but haven't installed them yet. Going to require a little more mounting depth and the weather is just now to the point I feel like being outside to do it.

Others including Alpine have come along with some 6x9 component offerings that look good. Just not heard much yet on how they sound or had the chance to try them for myself.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

gumbeelee said:


> OP just buy scanspeak, you cant go wrong with any of there speakers in my humble opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I purchased a 3 way CDT set long ago. I will never buy anything CDT again. Gumbeelee has stated this politely, I will be a little more blunt. You can do much better than CDT (the ES-06 was cool, but their mids and tweeters are S#!$.)
My humble opinion.

Let me add this was 5 years ago... but I was really upset for the price I paid.


----------

